
The State of Data Science - joshdick
https://rjmetrics.com/resources/reports/the-state-of-data-science/
======
minimaxir
"Enter your work email to keep reading" with no way to opt out? Really?

The article doesn't life _how_ the data was obtained from LinkedIn, which is
interesting because their API makes it infeasable.

